# 777 - pyrodex



## chewy32 (Oct 19, 2011)

I ran out of 777 pelets and switched to pyrodex and noticed they are larger. On the box they both say 50gr per 100 so whats up. Is 777 a hotter load or am I missing something. Also I heard pyrodex are cleaner is there any truth to this?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 19, 2011)

777 is hotter. The pellets are a 50 grain equivilent load, pretty sure that is what it says on the container.

Never shot 777 myself, I did buy a can but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Jimmyp (Oct 19, 2011)

Friend do yourself a favor and buy yourself a bottle of blackhorn 209. Its powder and my hunting pardner says its "too hard to use" and that "pellets are faster"....he tells me this while he spit patching his barrel between shots with 777, and still fighting to get the bullet to seat.  I have shot 20 shots thru my muzzleloader with BH209 without cleaning.  It cleans up with ordinary gun solvent, it does not require water cleaning, you do not have to use anti seize grease on your breachplug (I use small amount anyway), your gun does not get as dirty, it does not produce a big cloud of white stinky smoke, and for some reason produces a more accurate load in my Encore.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 19, 2011)

According to the Hodgdon website the 777 and Pyrodex pellets are have the same power.  777 Magnum pellets are more powerful than Pyrodex or 777 pellets.  

i used Pyrodex pellets for many years and they killed dozens of hogs for me.  

Hodgdon pellet loading data:

http://hodgdon.com/PDF/muzzleloading_manual_2008.pdf?CHECKBOX_1=on


----------



## chewy32 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea I figured out you can not sight in your rifle with 777. I shot my gun bout 5 times with out cleaning and I broke my breeck plug wrench and hit the scope. Bout stripped my breech plug where could you order a new plug for a tc omega?


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 21, 2011)

Breech plugs can be hard to remove when you're using 777.   They sometimes get hard to remove with Pyrodex too.   Make sure the threads inside the gun are clean and the breechplug is greased.  i use white lithium grease.  

The Omega breechplug is the same one used in the Encore.  

Where to get your CVA breechplug:  

http://www.natchezshooterssupply.com/category.cfm?category=205&startRow=201


----------



## dawg4028 (Dec 23, 2011)

777 is hotter.  try bh209  check your groups against 777


----------



## collardncornbread (Dec 25, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yea I figured out you can not sight in your rifle with 777. I shot my gun bout 5 times with out cleaning and I broke my breeck plug wrench and hit the scope. Bout stripped my breech plug where could you order a new plug for a tc omega? 
I shoot a TC omega. Pyrodex, loose and pellets. 1st shot dead on by the 5th shot at 75 yards its about 3 feet in what ever direction it chooses. Thanks for the BH209 info. I was told this year to go buy Tripple 7(777). But if If it aint no better then .... I do get a better accuracy after the 3rd shot using loose pyrodex over pellets, and i was told its because of the fouling being more distriobuted up and down the barrell. 
Now for a good tip. I had a friend give me(a long time ago) a cleaning formula. 2 parts alchol, 2 parts hydrogen peroxide, and 1 part murphys oil soap. I try to tell everybody I know who shoots B.P. Its the best i have ever used. and 1 or 2 patches and you are done.
You used to could find the article on line." Miracle cleaner"


----------



## jeffrey (Dec 27, 2011)

I also got my breech plug stuck in my omeg useing 777.  I broke the cheap plug wrench and went to socket and still couldnt get it out. I looked on the web and they said puor hot water down the barrel. I tried this and it worked great the plug came right out with hardly any force.


----------



## camodano (Dec 27, 2011)

i have a omega have you decided what powder works best in it. i didn't know there was a different just started using the gun this year.


----------

